
Flynn Effect (Rising IQ Scores Over Time) Reverses - FabHK
https://conversableeconomist.blogspot.com/2019/01/the-flynn-effect-rising-iq-scores-over.html
======
pewdiepotpie
when people are tested repeatedly they learn the demand characteristics and
become better at performing IQ tests. many of these tests are available in
some form online as a game or puzzle, or a total reveal of something that was
quite guarded from general knowledge. the cat is out of the bag, IQ testing
needs to be redeveloped.

~~~
zunzun
If this is correct, there should be statistically significant evidence that IQ
scores increase with the number of IQ tests taken. I personally have never
seen any such study results.

~~~
pewdiepotpie
it sounds like there is an experiment to be designed on this basis. One thing
that comes to mind, is my experience with IQ estimation tests, is the question
or concern the tester had regarding any past testing, there was a very
different heuristic for people who have had even one previous test. I have
been tested on 6 occasions each estimate at a high percentile, we would need
to find someone in apx. 10th percentile and follow thier score distribution as
a function of test frequency, with some non trivial considerations for
experimental controll of confounds.

